# FYI,,, Eating Amurs



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a pic of ONE of my friends small ones,,, Taken off shore with his bow.
We just got it back from the smokers, and MAN-O-MAN is this stuff GOOD!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Wow thats a big grass crap. That thing has to be pushing 50 plus.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I've seen that very same picture before. And it was a couple of months ago too.....when the bow fishing
Carp record was broken. 


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

So does that mean it was being smoked for 2 months???

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1640444

Sorry it was in june.....it's at least 4 months old. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

maybe they are just now smoking the meat?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

chrism1367 said:


> So does that mean it was being smoked for 2 months???
> 
> Smoking??? LMBO!
> Not quite 4 months!!!
> ...


----------



## bowfishen (Nov 15, 2013)

Ok so heres the story. Our lake has over 5 miles of shore line and we put these grass devils in to control the weed problems(mid summer they were so thick you could walk across the lake). Well we put the white amur in about 500 which was way to many and they did a too good if job in controlling the weeds. Now our lake has no weeds and no cover for the fish. My buddy and his sons got me into bow fishing about 7 years ago and loved it ever sense. I use a martin prowler set up with a spider wire closed reel hose clamped to my stabilizer with 300 lb bow fishing line with a standard bow fishing arrow with my draw weight at 40lbs. I spent my whole summer chasing these fish and this is what i learned. This species on land or water is the toughest animal i have ever hunted/fished for. I look for shallow flats were the congrigate since i do all my fishing from shore. I dont think you could get close enough with a boat to get a shot. Most of my shots are less then 15 yards and anything more the arrow bounces off them. I stuck over 30 fish this summer and landed 3. Complete pass through on most if not all and the pulled the arrow out on their runs. If you dont catch some of the upper backbone area you wont land them. They are very skitish and dart of with the slighedt movement. I wear camo tried other colors but the bust me everytime. I stand behind bushes with shooting lanes cut through on all my spots one spot i shoot from my knees. I went with a buddy of mine and his wife with a 12 pack and we shot the **** and didnt see a fish so i think that noise bothers them too. Im no pro just things i have noticed and if your going after these monsters have fun and dont grab the line when they run my pinky still aint right.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Common carp are sensitive to vibration and noise, grass carp seem 10X worse. I spooked one from my kayak when I was targeting common carp on the fly. I literally had a pair of forceps slightly shift in my console area and make a real minor noise and it looked like a U-Boat hitting 20 knots in 18" of water when the grass carp bolted from about 30' away. Threw a big wake.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

When you shoot a large fish you have to let them free spool or most times the arrow will pull out of them. So you need a massive reel to hold alot of line or a wheel out of your stabilizer hole to let the fish run since you are shooting from shore. I usaully crank the bow up to 50 pounds for larger fish. Nothing pulls as hard as grassies in fresh water. You have a huge advantage in a boat so you can chase them around. You have to nurse the fish up and resist the urge to have a pulling compotition with them. Most times you end up losing the fish.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WELCOME aka Bowfishen,,,
Glad to see you made it!
I hope you'll be able to post more pics next year. They'll be even BIGGER!


----------

